# Quick question: What's the name of the internationalized NHS health papers?



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

There's some sort of papers you need for working certain jobs in other EU countries, anyone know what they're called?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> There's some sort of papers you need for working certain jobs in other EU countries, anyone know what they're called?


Im not even sure what you mean mate? Relating to what? You can work where you want in the EU, local exclusions aside.


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

A business associate briefly mentioned them to me - something about health papers/health certification for work. 

Required by law in order to provide certain services. Since I'll probably be self-employed this could be relevent - I don't want to get hammered on some technicality 5 months down the line 

I'll ask him if he knows exactly what it's called.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> A business associate briefly mentioned them to me - something about health papers/health certification for work.
> 
> Required by law in order to provide certain services. Since I'll probably be self-employed this could be relevent - I don't want to get hammered on some technicality 5 months down the line
> 
> I'll ask him if he knows exactly what it's called.


I'm a self employed (autónoma) teacher and I have to sign up for some kind of health care now when I sign on again. I usually come off the self employed register in the summer as it's expensive, but for the last two years, when I've signed on again in September I've had to contract some kind of healthcare. I don't know why now I come to think of it, because I'm on my OH's *seguridad social* card


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You dont mean the E111?? Well its called the European Health Insurance Card????? That enables you, as a visitor to Spain to have reciprocal health cover for a short period of time

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> You dont mean the E111?? Well its called the European Health Insurance Card????? That enables you, as a visitor to Spain to have reciprocal health cover for a short period of time
> 
> Jo xxx


Dont think so, he's talking about specific documentation relating to "certain jobs" .... I'm really not sure what it is at the moment

Pesky, why do you have to sign on health insurance .... is it because you keep registering and de registering from autonomo


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> You dont mean the E111?? Well its called the European Health Insurance Card????? That enables you, as a visitor to Spain to have reciprocal health cover for a short period of time
> 
> Jo xxx


No it was something he said was a regulatory thing.

I'm still waiting for him to come back to me. It's possible it was just idle talk/nonsense. Especiaylly since no-one has any clue what it could be yet. :ranger:


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a number of E forms that can be used for workers who go abroad within the EU to work, and require healthcare. However, you don't give enough detail in your post for me to advise you which one is relevant.

Why don't you call the healthcare team at the consulate in Alicante or Malaga?

Alicante - 965 21 60 22
Malaga - 952 35 23 00


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

DWPinSpain said:


> There are a number of E forms that can be used for workers who go abroad within the EU to work, and require healthcare. However, you don't give enough detail in your post for me to advise you which one is relevant.
> 
> Why don't you call the healthcare team at the consulate in Alicante or Malaga?
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about the healthcare forms - I am talking regulatory forms required for work.

Because it's difficult to say exactly what I'll be doing, I can't really offer much more info. I COULD be designing websites , I COULD be teaching English :confused2:, or I COULD be cleaning toilets for 5 euros an hour and selling watches on the beach 

Exciting to say the least! 

Thanks for the phone numbers, could be interesting trying them out with my pigeon espaneol...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

To live permanently in Spain you need to be signed onto the padron and have an NIE number! If you're employed nere then your employer will pay your SS, if you're self employed and live here ffor more than 183 days a year you have to pay something called automono

BTW, I expect those phone numbers that DWPspain gave you are for the English Department for works and pensions that are based in Spain, I'm pretty sure that most of their staff are english or at least speak good english. They will be able to help you with all the info you need

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think the name of this thread was originally 
*Trick* Question. What's the name ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> I'm not talking about the healthcare forms - I am talking regulatory forms required for work.


...... but the title of this thread is * "What's the name of the internationalized NHS health papers?"*


Jo xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Or are we talking about validating Uk healthcare qualifications ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Or are we talking about validating Uk healthcare qualifications ?


who knows?

I think RtoR needs to ask his colleague what he was talking about


----------

